# Where are you from?



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

Who all on the birds, birds, and more birds forum is from out of state, and what state? All this time I was thinking "how can somebody from the great state of GA be so dang different from me"?? To tell the truth I was getting worried about good ole GA and the folks here in it! Then I realized I'd be arguing away with folks only to find out later they are a yankee or from someplace else that ain't no kind of right. Some place where dogs aint good if they didn't come from the queen of England herself. Not to mention they are born with cortozone in thier joints so they don't ever go bad and there mama was 1/4 prarie falcon so you know the dogs sight and hearing is stellar. So I wanna know where you are from. That-a-way if this place is full of Yankees I can go ahead and leave it with you.

Thanks in advance fellas,

NG

P.S. this curiosity is partially due to the slowest month of the year here on GON, I'm getting tired of reading the same things!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

West Monroe, Louisiana (Home of the Duck Commander)


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

Now I like LA! been there hunting a few times! Us southerners get along just fine. Thanks!


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 2, 2012)

I am. I'm from Tallahassee, FL but hunt Lake Seminole a lot because I'm originally from Chattahoochee, FL.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2012)

I`m from Wheeler County Georgia. Lived in south and southwest Georgia just about all my life.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 2, 2012)

I met a guy from West Monroe once and we started talking duck hunting. At the time, I hunted the Merritt Island Refuge south of Daytona Beach, Fl. the refuge always had a great variety of duck species. After telling him about the different ducks I killed, I asked him what species he killed. he said,"mallards, we just shoot mallards".


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

WV originally and now, was stationed there in GA 2.5 years, VA for @ 9 years, TX for 2.5, NC for 2.5, ROK for one, GE for 3.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 2, 2012)

Missoura. And you are right NG, we arent into the whole poodle thing. We are just boring midwesterners and stick to our black labs  I was pretty much raised here though, but I always get depressed leaving MO during the winter when I see doe's that outweigh our biggest bucks, and more ducks on a farm pond than every COE lake in GA! 

And go ahead and take a few shots...I am bored too. Just waiting for SEP 1 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I am bored too. Just waiting for SEP 1 !!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh yeah.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m from Wheeler County Georgia. Lived in south and southwest Georgia just about all my life.



Nicodemus,

I spent the first ten years or so of my life on a farm just the other side of scotland GA over by Yawn brothers feed and seed in Telfair county. Before moving to Dublin. Still have the farm there though. I also have a farm in Cedar Grove. Also when you cross over Gum Swamp Creek there in scotland headed back to Alamo if you go about two hundred yards and take a right I do some hunting down a dirt road of off that road too that runs back to Towns. I don't know the name of that dirt road there in WHeeler though. You ever been to the Whirl hole or the guess hole?
thats the best red breast fishing of any place i know of between those two swimming holes and up to the brick yard. any of that sound familiar too you?


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Missoura. And you are right NG, we arent into the whole poodle thing. We are just boring midwesterners and stick to our black labs  I was pretty much raised here though, but I always get depressed leaving MO during the winter when I see doe's that outweigh our biggest bucks, and more ducks on a farm pond than every COE lake in GA!
> 
> And go ahead and take a few shots...I am bored too. Just waiting for SEP 1 !!!!!!!!!!



I'm not taking any stabbs at you today. I don't converse with Yankees So why do you leave Missori in winter? Im sure nobody where your going minds if you stay...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Nicodemus,
> 
> I spent the first ten years or so of my life on a farm just the other side of scotland GA over by Yawn brothers feed and seed in Telfair county. Before moving to Dublin. Still have the farm there though. I also have a farm in Cedar Grove. Also when you cross over Gum Swamp Creek there in scotland headed back to Alamo if you go about two hundred yards and take a right I do some hunting down a dirt road of off that road too that runs back to Towns. I don't know the name of that dirt road there in WHeeler though. You ever been to the Whirl hole or the guess hole?
> thats the best red breast fishing of any place i know of between those two swimming holes and up to the brick yard. any of that sound familiar too you?



I know the county road you`re talkin` about. It runs back to 19 and deadends at Hope Baptist Church. We used to fish at Gator Creek there at the bridge for redfin pike and redbellies. My Grandaddy was a good friend of Mr Yawn when I was a boy. That was a purty pond they had too. Our place is on the north road goin` into Clarks Bluff. Everybody on that road back then was kin. I still got a little piece of swampland back in there that is part of the old homeplace. When Wheeler was still dry, we used to make regular runs to Scotland.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 2, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> I'm not taking any stabbs at you today. I don't converse with Yankees So why do you leave Missori in winter? Im sure nobody where your going minds if you stay...



Well my family can only take my company for so long before they send me back this debtor's colony known as Jawja. 

When they found out I was talkin to a guy who wanted a poodle they thought I was a democrat from California. You find any good ones at the mall yet?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 2, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> WV originally and now, was stationed there in GA 2.5 years, VA for @ 9 years, TX for 2.5, NC for 2.5, ROK for one, GE for 3.



Woodie, 
would you be Air Force? Just curious.

I was born and raised in N. GA. Have run these Ridges up here all my life and every now and then ventured down South to hunt deer, but never hunted ducks down that way.  I do the most of my duck/goose hunting in Tennessee on the river.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

TFD,
No, I was and Army MP Dog Handler, was an instructor and dog trainer there at Lackland while in TX.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 2, 2012)

Georgia

BTW, the queen has corgis, not retrievers.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 2, 2012)

Born in North Carolina, my dad was Marine Corp all the way up til I joined the Army. I got out in 96 and stayed in Ludowici Ga. Rejoined in 2000 and I am back here again. Soooo my home of records is Ludowici. I can say I have lived in Georgia for the longest period and plan on retiring here.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well my family can only take my company for so long before they send me back this debtor's colony known as Jawja.
> 
> When they found out I was talkin to a guy who wanted a poodle they thought I was a democrat from California. You find any good ones at the mall yet?



no, the only thing at the mall down here is thug folks lining up in the parking lot to get free cell phones and clothes thanks to the folks you speak of in california and other states up your way. 

I'd be real careful how you phrase things when you get down here or you may find yourself in a bad position. When I tell my family i'm talking to somebody (always a girl) I don't mean "talkin"...I hope I didn't lead you on kind sir but we ain't been "talkin" by no means...besides your moving too fast for me..I ain't even met you much less told my family...


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Georgia
> 
> BTW, the queen has corgis, not retrievers.



You seem real knowledgeable on your dog breeds, and everything else for that matter. You and Thunder Road should hang out...

where at in GA?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tease and ask for her ID


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I know the county road you`re talkin` about. It runs back to 19 and deadends at Hope Baptist Church. We used to fish at Gator Creek there at the bridge for redfin pike and redbellies. My Grandaddy was a good friend of Mr Yawn when I was a boy. That was a purty pond they had too. Our place is on the north road goin` into Clarks Bluff. Everybody on that road back then was kin. I still got a little piece of swampland back in there that is part of the old homeplace. When Wheeler was still dry, we used to make regular runs to Scotland.



Nic, I bet our grandaddy's knew each other! Unfortunately Mr. Yawn "buckshot" passed a little while back. They lost that business. the pond is still there though and is still pretty. our farm was on the right about a mile before you got to the feed and seed between the two sharp curves there on sugar creek rd. My dad and the Yawn boys was good friends growing up.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 2, 2012)

West Monroe, LA.

Went to HS with the Duck Commander boys, and actually grew up duck hunting the area.


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Im from s. ga.  americus/albany area


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 2, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> no, the only thing at the mall down here is thug folks lining up in the parking lot to get free cell phones and clothes thanks to the folks you speak of in california and other states up your way.
> 
> I'd be real careful how you phrase things when you get down here or you may find yourself in a bad position. When I tell my family i'm talking to somebody (always a girl) I don't mean "talkin"...I hope I didn't lead you on kind sir but we ain't been "talkin" by no means...besides your moving too fast for me..I ain't even met you much less told my family...



Haha I didn't mean lead ya on there NG! And we don't have enough money to hit the malls in MO anyways. I guess that's why I came to hotlanta. Are you going to freaknik this year?


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dublin,GA. I agree with yall too. Another thing that is funny is all 18,000 people that give advice on how to kill mallards in the woods and they've never even come within 200 miles of doing it.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Haha I didn't mean lead ya on there NG! And we don't have enough money to hit the malls in MO anyways. I guess that's why I came to hotlanta. Are you going to freaknik this year?



woah, woah, woah, now....don't try to turn this around on me! Your the one that told your family you was talking to a guy with a poodle from GA. I said im sorry if I lead you on! I was completly unaware....I never even heard of freaknik, you go, have a good time, and tell us all about it...


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Dublin,GA. I agree with yall too. Another thing that is funny is all 18,000 people that give advice on how to kill mallards in the woods and they've never even come within 200 miles of doing it.



Yup you are right about that! hey we know each other. Try and figure out who I am and if you don't know I'll PM you.


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

Help me out a little what hs and what yr?


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 2, 2012)

Born in the Mississippi Delta, Greenville that is, raised in Shreveport La, and Baton Rouge. Now live in Ga. Sure do miss my food from back home. Good delta catfish and la. Crawfish and of course the duck hunting.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Help me out a little what hs and what yr?



same as you but about 4-5 years older. I got a little brother about you age. How about this. When I was 16 I dated a girl across the street from you over in rum creek. You played with her little sister. I drove a white toyota.


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

HA! Gotcha that summed it up pretty good.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> HA! Gotcha that summed it up pretty good.



haha I thought I recognized you in the picture. There are some folks on here that aint quite on the same page as us..good to know there is atleast a few of us with some since...lol


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> haha I thought I recognized you in the picture. There are some folks on here that aint quite on the same page as us..good to know there is atleast a few of us with some since...lol



Haha good deal. I got plenty more pics on my profile that ll cure your open water disease.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 2, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> haha I thought I recognized you in the picture. There are some folks on here that aint quite on the same page as us..good to know there is atleast a few of us with some since...lol



sense. and obviously not.


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

I caught that too but we are cuttin up and I assure you that that was not meant to be that way. NG is in no way a dumb dumb. I dont remember you being summoned either.


----------



## folded77 (Aug 2, 2012)

origanaly from sarasota,fl,I have been in ga sence I was a ranger and lived in columbus, then dahlonega ,been i elberton the last 12 yrs.sure bleed red and black now!!!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> sense. and obviously not.


 


Book sense, cents, since, common sense, cents, since; however, some are remiss regardless how you spell it.


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

How does misspelling one word make you not have any SENSE? There its spelled correctly for ya everybody satisfied?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Padawan, we are just passing time is all till season.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 2, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Another thing that is funny is all 18,000 people that give advice on how to kill mallards in the woods and they've never even come within 200 miles of doing it.



I know a few of those!



ranger07 said:


> Help me out a little what hs and what yr?



West Monroe High School.  The Rebels!  1988



waterdogs said:


> Born in the Mississippi Delta, Greenville that is, raised in Shreveport La, and Baton Rouge. Now live in Ga. Sure do miss my food from back home. Good delta catfish and la. Crawfish and of course the duck hunting.



I hear ya, brother!


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 2, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> Padawan.


Ha! love it.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> sense. and obviously not.



UGH OH!!  It looks like we got an educated man on our hands to deal with here folks. Seriously though, thanks for catching my typing error. I'll keep you in mind for my next secretary position but right now I have a reel good one. Now lets see if you can pass your first test....Ready GO! and i'm tyming it!

P.S. you still haven't said where at in GA you are from. 


Ranger 07, thanks for the compliment! Are you going out to Arkansas again this year? I looked at your pics, you have been doing work out there!


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 2, 2012)

folded77 said:


> origanaly from *sarasota,fl*,I have been in ga sence I was a ranger and lived in columbus, then dahlonega ,been i elberton the last 12 yrs.sure bleed red and black now!!!!!



No kidding.  Been going down there all of my life for vacations.  Tell me what you know about that kilwins in the circle...man that takes me back


----------



## Bdub (Aug 2, 2012)

Florida for 10 years, SC for 12, NC for 1 and now GA for 2 and counting!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2012)

Elberton Ga my whole life.

if you LA boys like it so much, then go back.  JK of course.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Guess the sword cuts on both edges for you all GA boys too, cry me a river and stay off our's.  Just kidding


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> UGH OH!!  It looks like we got an educated man on our hands to deal with here folks. Seriously though, thanks for catching my typing error. I'll keep you in mind for my next secretary position but right now I have a reel good one. Now lets see if you can pass your first test....Ready GO! and i'm tyming it!
> 
> P.S. you still haven't said where at in GA you are from.
> 
> ...




well N GA Duck, you failed...I misspelled a few words in that post on purpose and used one word that some say doesn't exist. You no longer qualify for a secretary position. Sorry time is up.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't we all get along


----------



## folded77 (Aug 3, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> No kidding.  Been going down there all of my life for vacations.  Tell me what you know about that kilwins in the circle...man that takes me back


got to love siesta or lido beach


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Dublin,GA. I agree with yall too. Another thing that is funny is all 18,000 people that give advice on how to kill mallards in the woods and they've never even come within 200 miles of doing it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That is funny right there.


----------



## Troy Butler (Aug 3, 2012)

The big city of ILA.  Madison county all my life


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, keep em coming.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 3, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> TFD,
> No, I was and Army MP Dog Handler, was an instructor and dog trainer there at Lackland while in TX.



I will be at Lackland this month doing some training with the F.D.  I have also done some visiting to ROK.  good luck to you this up-coming season and thank you for your service!


----------



## crow (Aug 3, 2012)

Gwinnett County by way of Yazoo City, MS.


----------



## duck smacker (Aug 3, 2012)

Lowndes,Lanier counties all my life.


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 3, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> ranger07 said:
> 
> 
> > Dublin,GA. I agree with yall too. Another thing that is funny is all 18,000 people that give advice on how to kill mallards in the woods and they've never even come within 200 miles of doing it.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 3, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Ranger 07, thanks for the compliment! Are you going out to Arkansas again this year? I looked at your pics, you have been doing work out there!



Good Lord willing and the creek dont rise I will do my best to get back out there. I wont know Im going to go til about 4 days ahead of time so we'll hope mother nature deals a good hand in Jan.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Aug 3, 2012)

Fayette Co Ga


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2012)

*Vicksburg Mississippi*

Left Vicksburg in 1969 stationed all over the world. Have shot ducks from the Korean DMZ to Germany and Panama. Lived in Georgia since 1978. Grew up huntin Ducks and deer. Oh I miss the dog drives with a 3006. And I have also Hunted ducks From Kansas to NC. And just about every state in that range. And AIm almost as old as the Duck Commander.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 4, 2012)

The Flying Duckman said:


> I will be at Lackland this month doing some training with the F.D. I have also done some visiting to ROK. good luck to you this up-coming season and thank you for your service!


 
Check out Dlck's Last Resort there on the River walk if you have not done so, makes for an interesting meal to say the least.  Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Robk (Aug 4, 2012)

spent most of my life in georgia and last year moved back to where I was born in Maine.  Folks from georgia would get along fine with the natives up here.  Call a Man a Yankee up here and I hope your dental insurance is up to date.  They get crappy about it.  They are Mainers or Downeasters.  Yankee's come up here in the summer and leave one heck of a mess.  Everyone not born here is "From Away" and given a suspicious look.  I got a job selling cars up here and one of the first customers I dealt with walked away from me saying he wouldn't buy a truck from someone not from here.  Had to laugh as my mothers kin have lived in this county for 300 years since leaving the rice plantations that they founded in Darien.


----------



## OleRed15 (Aug 4, 2012)

Born, raised and still living in Bonaire, GA. Middle GA is the worse duck hunting place known to man kind!


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 5, 2012)

I grew up just north of Chattanooga in Dayton, Tn. Never duck hunted there, but always wanted to. Moved to Gainesville, Ga. for a little while then got put on orders in Warner Robins for a few years. That's where I finally got to go duck hunting for the first time (Thanks again, Jason) and have been hooked. I hunted there in Locust Grove, Jones County and Byron. Now we're back up in Gainesville to stay and I hope to find somewhere up here to hunt. If not, I don't mind driving a ways.  Of course, I could always jump from dock to dock on Lake Lanier. Who needs a boat?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2012)

OleRed15 said:


> Born, raised and still living in Bonaire, GA. Middle GA is the worse duck hunting place known to man kind!


 
It did have its moments though


----------



## OILMAN (Aug 5, 2012)

Grew up in McDonough, GA, but I've lived in AR for 7 years now. Still spend 8-12 days a month in GA.


----------



## Budda (Aug 6, 2012)

Born in Canada.  Land of the king eiders.  Lived here fer most my life.  Kilt my fair share of ducks.  Favorite by far is them pins.  pins used to keep me up at night waiting on the next morning


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 6, 2012)

Well the results are in. We know what the waterfowl forum is made up of now. We have 13 guys including myself from GA (mostly south)except we don't know what part "North GA Duck" is from, just that he is North, probably ATL if I had to bet..lol!! We also have:

FL 2
WV
LA 3
Missouri a.k.a. "Yankee land"
MS 4
SC 1 
Maine (don't call them Yankees or you will wind up at the dentist, possibly orthodontist depending on how big he is..lol)
TN
ARK
Canada (don't know about him much. Seems alright. However the only two Canadians I ever met said Barack Obama was there HERO!) Im sure our GON member is a good guy though. after all he is on here


Well, now we know for all our arguing sake; Don't go typing against somebody who ain't from your parts of the country or you will get frustrated and think they are your neighbor or something and you will want them to leave your town when in actuallity they live in Missouri and you shouldn't talk to them anyway


----------



## white lab (Aug 6, 2012)

Born and Raised in Hartwell,GA


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 6, 2012)

I live in columbus but spend most of my time in the woods of Marion county. I don't know a whole lot about duck hunting, but I don't claim to either. My main passion is deer hunting, but once that gets slow you'll catch me waste deep in the swamp blasting woodies at daylight. Never killed any other kind of duck. Sure would love to know how though.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 6, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Well, now we know for all our arguing sake; Don't go typing against somebody who ain't from your parts of the country or you will get frustrated and think they are your neighbor or something and you will want them to leave your town when in actuallity they live in Missouri and you shouldn't talk to them anyway



What?!?!?!I was just about to invite you to my green timber spot! Oh well, anybody else want to hunt with the missoura kid for some greenheads? I'll NG kill all those wood ducks.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 6, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> What?!?!?!I was just about to invite you to my green timber spot! Oh well, anybody else want to hunt with the missoura kid for some greenheads? I'll NG kill all those wood ducks.



baahahaha!! Id be suprised if you would pee on me if i was to catch on fire. I wasn't refering to you though. Missouri was just the first state that came to mind so can I come to your green timber spot?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Aug 8, 2012)

Born and raised in Memphis, TN.  After the moved to ATL when I was a kid, we still went back to the promise land every year.  Dad's side of the family is from McGehee/Dermott, Ar area.  My oasis is a cut rice field in Monroe Co Arkansas


----------



## jackson county junkee (Aug 9, 2012)

Jefferson,GA


----------



## imac985 (Aug 13, 2012)

Slidell louisiana right on lake pontchartrain about 20 minutes north of new orleans... could see the twinspans right out my back yard... lived there my whole life until i moved to savannah about 4 years ago, i cant wait to go back! i love that place!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 13, 2012)

From Griffin, GA 

Also, lived in Tallahassee for several years and duck hunted alot around there.


----------



## Quail man (Aug 15, 2012)

Brooks County GA, hunt mostly Brooks but do kill a few in lowdnes, we have trout and red fished Keaton Beach for years, and have seen alot of ducks down there, we just bought a place down there so i'm gonna have to try to kill a few down there. (no im not a profesional duck hunter, no i havent killed numerous types of ducks or a bunch with bands, i dont have a fancy duck boat with a high dollar mud motor, yes i did buy the screamin woody, no i dont think it will accually work, yes we kill our limits of woodys every sat morn, cause theres nothin like sitten in a flooded jap millet /hardwood bottom thats only a quarter acre, listnen to my lab whine because woodys are only 10 feet from her. not doggen anybody with a five thousand dollar shotgun that only shoots 40 dollar a box shells, but some time i like to get back to basics and lean up on a dead cypress with my dog and a 20 gauge double barrell) so in a nut shell thats where i'm from and thats how i roll, sorry i got carried away


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 15, 2012)

Quail man said:


> Brooks County GA, hunt mostly Brooks but do kill a few in lowdnes, we have trout and red fished Keaton Beach for years, and have seen alot of ducks down there, we just bought a place down there so i'm gonna have to try to kill a few down there. (no im not a profesional duck hunter, no i havent killed numerous types of ducks or a bunch with bands, i dont have a fancy duck boat with a high dollar mud motor, yes i did buy the screamin woody, no i dont think it will accually work, yes we kill our limits of woodys every sat morn, cause theres nothin like sitten in a flooded jap millet /hardwood bottom thats only a quarter acre, listnen to my lab whine because woodys are only 10 feet from her. not doggen anybody with a five thousand dollar shotgun that only shoots 40 dollar a box shells, but some time i like to get back to basics and lean up on a dead cypress with my dog and a 20 gauge double barrell) so in a nut shell thats where i'm from and thats how i roll, sorry i got carried away




man this may be the best post yet!


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Aug 16, 2012)

Jonesboro, Arkansas.   Moved to GA in 1988.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Ga boy*

Wayne Co.   Screven Ga.  

    Hunted in the south sens 1980.  Loved every minute.


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Born in Hays Kansas, raised in Missouri, live in Monticello GA


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 16, 2012)

From the Goose Creek/ N. Charleston area of South Carolina.


----------

